# Suche guten, günstigen und kompakten mp3-Player!



## wartiger (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen mp3-Player kaufen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was gerade gut oder aktuell ist. Ich möchte ihn hauptsächlich beim Joggen und Unterwegs nutzen, aber er soll mir auch als eine Art USB-Stick dienen. Also konkret:
- günstig (bis 50 ... bzw. bis max. 100€)
- kompakt
- halbwegs gute Klangqualität
- Ordnerstruktur sollte möglich sein und erkannt werden
- Nutzbar als USB-Stick (also nicht zu dick für USB-Slots, etc.)
- Speicher reicht 512 MB... mehr ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber nicht notwendig
- Radioempfang?!
- Gute Laufzeitdauer

Ja, dass ist mir wichtig. Also es muss qualitativ nicht das non-plus-ultra sein, aber halt kompakt nutzbar und qualitativ zumindest im guten Bereich.

Mein Bruder hat den Creative Muvo FX, den finde ich beispielsweiße gar nicht so schlecht, ...
?

Danke an alle, die sich beteiligen und sich die Mühe machen mir zu antworten! 
__________________


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Juni 2006)

Ich hab einen Trekstor IBeat.fun für ~45 € beim Media Markt gekauft, der hat 512 MB Speicher,allerdings eine nicht so tolle Soundqualität. Ich weiß nicht ob es an den Kopfhöhrern liegt oder ob das Gerät einfach nicht mehr hergibt, aber ich denke fürs Joggen reicht das auf jeden Fall. Laufzeitdauer würd ich jetzt mal auf 6-7h pro Batterie taxieren, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin. Dabei ist noch ein USB Kabel mit Mini-USB Anschluss, weil der Player bietet eigentlich keinen Platz für einen normalen USB Anschluss ^^. Bei XP und 2000 wird er ohne Treiber erkannt und hat auch USB 2.0


----------

